
Why people use flotation tanks - pmoriarty
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35521560
======
poelzi
I have one next to my bed. Bought a used one that it roughly 20 years old ^^

I plan to replace the temperature sensor + controller with some 1 wire ones
and use a raspberry pie to control the heater.

Some time ago I build a underwater speaker but the first experimental design
is kind of quiet. It is unbelievable how expansive commercial once are. They
are in fact just a speaker which use the plastic housing as membrane. Maybe I
should print a housing.

As a addition I added a oxygen compressor to boost the oxygen level inside the
tank. It is much more comfortable as the quite high humidity inside the tank
is not that pleasant.

If you build a tank from scratch, I would say ~1500 € in material, depends how
much you want to hunt for heap parts.

Nice things not many know:

you can sleep quite good in the tank. It's different form of sleep, but very
relaxing. You drift more between the sleep world (DMT) and awake world
(Serotonin). Very lucid dreams, sometimes multiple a day.

No, you don't rotate as those are reactions to pressures which you simply
don't have. If you turn, you will awake. Usually those tanks are filled with
bittersalt, which is very, very bitter and burns like hell ^^

I rotated once, because I had a very lucid dream about drowning and panicked
after waking up. Funny thing, it was then when I actually rotated and drank a
good sip of water ^^

You should not overdo it, as it may affect your ability to sleep in a normal
bed.

If you spend longer time in the tank >9h-12h, depends on the person, you get
hallucinations from sensor deprivation. A very interesting way to observe
internal states without altering them first. But of course, it's only nice if
you know that you can open the door anytime you want. Once you spend some time
in it, you understand why this can be abused for torture as well :(

------
bambax
I have never tried a flotation tank but am kind of interested; can someone
talk about their experience? Is it just a fad or do you do it regularly, and
what do you get out of it?

~~~
Disruptive_Dave
Semi-regular user here (2-3 times / month). I view it as yet another tool
under the "investigation of self" initiative that some people like me have
taken on. What do I get out of it? Well, my experience in the tank differs
every time. Some times I use it as a source of tranquility, some times I use
it to focus on a certain topic I want to work out in my head, and some times I
have absolutely zero intention and I just let the experience happen. Much like
meditation, in the time immediately after the tank I find myself more aware,
moving a bit slower, just kind of taking the environment in. First time I ever
tried the tank was in NYC and I walked from Chelsea to the east side. The
sounds of the city seemed much more sharp.

I definitely recommend meditating consistently before trying it, if you can.
It'll make the adjustment a bit smoother because you won't be wrestling so
much with "being alone with my thoughts" and you can concentrate on "holy
shit, am I in outer space right now?!"

~~~
fluxquanta
Your description is very similar to what I experience as well, but I only get
to go once or twice per year (the nearest center is about two hours from my
home). I always get it coupled with a full body massage just before, and my
last visit was just this past Saturday.

This time I was able to, for a short while, convince myself that I was
floating on the ocean at night and could see the stars. A very peaceful
experience.

The outside world feels so much more harsh, sharp, and bright after a session.

------
cweiss
I assume that floatation tanks are not particularly conducive to folks with
obstructive sleep disorders (where typically, when extremely relaxed, air
pathways collapse enough to restrict breathing - usually exacerbated by
sleeping on one's back)? I would think a CPAP would be too loud and provide a
heavy distraction from the goal of total isolation.

------
bshimmin
Someone needs to make a "flotation desk", stat.

